# ISO meat goats Indiana



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

Looking to buy young meat goats to raise for butcher. I'm in the Bedford area of Lawrence county. Please send me a IM here with any info. thanks


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

It seems like there's a Boer show over at Dinky's twice a year, you might be able to find contact info there. Or through the county extension office, ask for 4-H Goat Club superintendent - maybe they can direct you to local breeders.


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

If you have never been to Dinky's its a good time once or twice per year. Great place to people watch.


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

What the others have said, now is a good time of year to get goat kids at dinky's for meat. I saw about 50 toggenburg bucklings go for $15-20 each weaned. 

Also, I need to check with my wife for sure, we have a couple boer/nubian cross bucklings and nubian bucklings we might be selling soon. They're only a week only now. Might have some soon when others kid. We're around Bloomington.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

I have heard of Dinky's and some of it wasn't that good. But its worth a look because I'm not paying $150 to $500 for a goat I'm going to eat. I'm in Bedford drop me a message with the price on your goats 92utownxj.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Would be a bit of a drive but veedersburg sale barn has a dedicated monthly goat sale . Rockville sale barn also has some goats every Saturday . Decent meat goats are not going to be cheap. Dairy weathers of billies may be but they don't feed out really well


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

Cheap goats are hard to find these days. Another month and they will be cheaper. I got $100- $160 for all my just weaned kids this year at Veederdsburg. They ranged from 40-60#. Keep your eye out on craigslist. Sometimes there will be some cheaper ones on there and as already mentioned you can pick up dairy wethers cheaper.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

What breed do consider to be good for butchering?


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Boer and kiko yield the best we used to butcher half a dozen lamacha and Nubian that we would raise from bottle kids on milk from our jersey cows . Put them out on woods pasture over the summer and supplement with some alfalfa and sweet feed not really cost effective when you add up the feed bill but we know what was in the meat


----------

